
Britain faces an AI brain drain as tech giants raid top universities - jonbaer
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/09/02/britain-faces-artificial-intelligence-brain-drain/
======
montenegrohugo
Any way to go past the pay-wall? Can someone copy-paste the text here?

